# Recent Pens



## arkie (Mar 6, 2013)

[attachment=19888] [attachment=19889] [attachment=19890] [attachment=19891] [attachment=19892] [attachment=19893]

All Cambridge kits: IRW fountain, mango burl RB, mango burl fountain, IRW RB, spalted curly live oak RB, and amboyna burl RB. All but the amboyna is "ufw" from the Rebuilds.

In case anyone wondered where I've been lately.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful pens, one and all.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 7, 2013)

Great looking timbers on that group of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the mango pen! Great job


----------



## BarbS (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful pens. Very classy kit, with Bling!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)

They are all nice, but that 4th one really tickles my gizzard. I love contrasting wood like that - great choice for a blank and great execution.


----------

